# Natures Garden Vanilla Stablilizer



## NancyRogers (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got some, but I'm confused on the directions.  Has anyone used this?  Can you tell me what I'm supposed to do?  It says:  Recommended use level: Added to the base at 0.3% by weight.  Does this mean that I add it at .3% of my oils to the oils?  Mix it with the FO?  I don't know.


----------



## Deda (Jan 14, 2011)

I've used at 50:50 premixed into my vanilla heavy FO.  Let it sit a few minutes, then mix into the oils, prelye.  Worked great.

Stayed nice and white.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 14, 2011)

That's lovely Deda!  Is it like a buttercream mint scent?  Thanks for the advice.  I'll try it.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 14, 2011)

One more dumb question.  When you say 50/50, do you mean if I were doing 1 oz ppo, then I would do .5 oz FO and .5 oz Stabilizer?


----------



## bombus (Jan 16, 2011)

not Deda-
but I have used both WSP and Bittercreek, and they both suggest that you
use the regular amount of FO, then use an equal amount of stabilizer. Mix
them together and leave them to "marry" for a few minutes before use.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 16, 2011)

bombus said:
			
		

> not Deda-
> but I have used both WSP and Bittercreek, and they both suggest that you
> use the regular amount of FO, then use an equal amount of stabilizer. Mix
> them together and leave them to "marry" for a few minutes before use.



Thank you Bombus!  That helps a lot.


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've used WSP, it says depending on the content of the vanilla in the fragrance, use 1 to 1 if high content of vanilla...use 2 parts fragrance to one part stabilizer if not high. (I am not sure if it actually gives the % of vanilla it thinks is high or low content) Mix it well and let it sit for at least 2 minutes. I have used 1 oz of fragrance oil and 1 oz of stabilizer mixed to 16 ounces of oils in my recipe.  I do not include the stabilizer as part of my fragrance content.  
It works well...I used a fragrance oil that made the soap dark, dark brown and with the stabilizer came out a pretty yellow...that was without titanium, with titanium, it was a very very light tanish...much better than dark brown. 

Example...if I were using a pink sugar that I knew turned soap brown, I would use 1 to 1...


----------



## Mayren (Feb 8, 2011)

NG says that the .3% is of the total batch weight including
water and lye.  
That being said - Deda's soap if it was the NG VS being used
is gorgeous. 

Deda:  A few people have noted that with NG's VS the FO's
scenting fades or is not very strong by a noticable degree
over several months.
How is the smell on your soaps holding up when using the
NG VS?


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just wanted to post a picture of the wild mountain honey with the stabilizer and without.  The round soap is just a sample, I pour half ounce to an ounce in a cup and add the fragrance to see how it performs...discoloration and acceleration and to see how they smell. 

The light color one didn't have any titanium, I had run out.  It overheated and melted...I had beautiful peaks and they melted.


----------

